# Has anyone used the Iwata Neo airbrush?



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

I've been looking at the Neo's at Hobby Lobby and I really haven't heard anything good bad or indifferent about them. I also saw there is a compressor for the Neo gravity feed. Any word on that? Thanks for any help!


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't used it myself, but it gets 4 out of 5 stars on Amazon, the most common negative comment is that the parts seem to wear out quickly (No mention of the work cycle they use it on though) This could be a major concern since comments to the video review mention that they can't find a source of replacement parts. Also that it is made for Iwata, not by Iwata. The reviews are at:

http://www.amazon.com/NEO-Gravity-F...sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

The is also a YouTube review of it at:





I hope this helps.


Best,
Bill


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Neo is a great brush and is easy to use, break down and clean:thumbsup:


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sg, Bill, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have not used one but have seen a lot of positive comments about the Neo. Myself, I use a Revolution (and a Grex brush). You can get a Revolution and Iwata Ninja compressor from Chicago Airbrush for about $200... thats what I use.

I don't think you can really go wrong with any of the Iwata brushes. The company that makes brushes for Iwata also makes the Tamiya line of brushes.


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

I use my NEO pretty heavily, and I like it.

I shoot at low-pressure (between 15 and 18 or so PSI) and thin my paints to the consistency of tea. I found the NEO performs better that way. It's easy to gum-up if your don't thin your paint enough, but is very simple to clean.

My favorites for shooting through the NEO are MM Acryl, Vallejo Acrylic, Polly Scale, and Lifecolor. I don't shoot Tamiya Acrylic through it as often.

Medea Airbrush Cleaner, Denatured Alcohol and the Universal Acrylic Cleaner sold by Testors works well in keeping the NEO clean without the need to disassemble it.

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yep, I got mine at Hobby Lobby with a 40% coupon, you can't beat it for the price. Heck, even at their regular price of $60.00 it's worth it. I've always used a Paasche V & VL and when I felt the action on the Neo, I figured I probably won't use the Paasche again! There's no comparison.

I had no problem finding parts either from Blick Art Supply on line or eBay, I forget. Maybe even Amazon?

I don't think you'd be disappointed in it.

HAL9001-


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you all! I almost pulled the trigger (no pun intended,) the other night. I plan to start shooting acrylics just to cut down on the smell since i paint in the basement, plus they are easier to clean up.


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

No have always been a fan of the Iwata eclipse

But that airbrush that was at jaxcon was very cool

Can't remember the name of it any one who was at jaxcon
Have any info on that airbrush


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Schumacher330 said:


> Thank you all! I almost pulled the trigger (no pun intended,) the other night. I plan to start shooting acrylics just to cut down on the smell since i paint in the basement, plus they are easier to clean up.


I will say that I almost, almost, exclusively spray acrylics and some are great, Taimya and Vallejo and a couple of others, but my experience is they are more difficult to keep flowing smoothly through the airbrush than lacquers or enamels. The acrylic dries quicker, sometimes too quickly, and clogs the nozzle easier. There are additives which can help with this though.

As for the airbrushes at Jaxcon, was it a Grex? Was there a lime green trigger on it? Grex always seems to advertise with a lot of lime green coloring. I only tried one at their booth at Wonderfest a couple of years ago but they seem to selling more as time goes by.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

painter x said:


> No have always been a fan of the Iwata eclipse
> 
> But that airbrush that was at jaxcon was very cool
> 
> ...


probably Grex. I bought a Tritium from them at the Cocoa beach show a year back. Awesome brush.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Schumacher330 said:


> Thank you all! I almost pulled the trigger (no pun intended,) the other night. I plan to start shooting acrylics just to cut down on the smell since i paint in the basement, plus they are easier to clean up.


people think acrylics are somehow easier to clean than solvent based paints. In reality they are no easier to clean than say enamels, and in a lot of cases are harder to clean. Acrylics dry quicker and plug up a brush much faster. And, when dry, they do not soften up so easily. You don't want to spray ANY paint indoors without a vented spray booth. Its not necessarily the smell that is bad...


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm looking into building a proper spray booth next. As far as cleanup with acrylics, I've had more problem cleaning enamels than acrylics SO FAR. I probably just jinxed myself. 

I used to airbrush quite a bit with a proper spray booth, but divorce, a couple moves, remarriage, well you guys get the idea. Life has seemed to settle down finally so I can play properly again lol.

As far as the Grex gun goes, I had the chance to play with one at the Butch O'Hare show last November. I want one of those badly as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing with airbrushes is you get what you pay for. Especially if you have some experience with one to start with. I'd rather save up and get a good one versus the cheapest one out there just to upgrade it later.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Schumacher330 said:


> As far as the Grex gun goes, I had the chance to play with one at the Butch O'Hare show last November. I want one of those badly as well. :thumbsup:


You know, it's funny. We've had a trigger Revolution out for years and nobody seemed to care. Then Grex comes out with a lime green version and all of a sudden everyone wants a trigger/pistol airbrush! 

And before anyone accuses me of bashing our competitors (we let our equipment do the talking), we get along great with the Grex guys!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

I just ordered the Neo siphon feed through Hobby lobby with the 40% off coupon. I was going to drive up to Temecula, but it's just much easier to order it online and have it delivered (free shipping). It was $48.36 including tax. You can get replacement parts at hobby lobby, so I'm not understanding why people on Amazon said they couldn't find spare parts. I was going to get the gravity feed, but old havits die hard. Besides I think I might just pick up the gravity feed later.


----------

